

Ask YC: We have a common challenge; share strategies to overcome it? - NSX2

Stamina.  Or rather the fatigue that results from lack of it.  Ok, so while pursuing my startup effort, I've noticed a desire growing inside of me - a desire to locate some sort of establishment that caters to people like me who need meth-laced quadruple expressos.  I haven't found such a thing yet, Starbucks refuses to even consider the need seriously - let alone research the market viability (I can't be the only one, right? - and my doctor doesn't believe my claims at being depressed and needing anti-depresents to "perk things up a bit" ... in the meantime - anyone want to share stamina hacks?  I guess we can discuss workflow hacks to to figure out how to schedule things more efficiently so as to work more productively when starting a startup, but I'm talking about when you've woken up at 3:30am, and now it's 1am the next day, your brain shut off hours ago, and you don't want to eat for extra energy because you fear the blood necessary to digest the meal will hamper what little ability to think you have left as Adult Swim comes to an end.  What do you guys use as "emergency" stuff?  Meditation?  Yoga?  Ninja hand seals?  stretching?  Ice cold shower?  Cross-brain stimulation drills?  Go for a quick sprint outside naked?  Seriously any new ideas I haven't tried would help just from a novelty perspective.  Care to share?
======
rms
>and my doctor doesn't believe my claims at being depressed and needing anti-
depresents to "perk things up a bit"

If you want a drug solution to your problem, time release amphetamine as
prescribed for ADHD is your best bet. Also look into Modafinil -- it literally
takes away the desire to sleep and feeling of tiredness without amphetamine-
like stimulating effects. It's FDA approved for narcolepsy but feel free to
ask your doctor for an off-label prescription.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modafinil>

------
corentin
Funny you forgot an obvious choice: sleep. Better than pills.

------
thomasswift
old school option: jolt. It's funny how you mention the end of adult swim and
I know what your talking about. For me it used to be when mtv started playing
videos, you know you've stayed up to long.

Seriously though you need sleep. Things that should take 5 minutes start
taking longer and in the long run your killing yourself.

------
brianr
Maybe you could try what Leonardo da Vinci did, and sleep 15 minutes every 2
hours. I haven't tried this yet but it's on my list...
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polyphasic_sleep>

~~~
rms
[http://reddit.blogspot.com/2005/10/polyphasic-sleep-
groggy-j...](http://reddit.blogspot.com/2005/10/polyphasic-sleep-groggy-
journey-toward.html)

